# #sanderidgeVSEifie



## Sandstone-Shadow

*#sanderidgeVSEifie*



sanderidge said:


> *Format:* 1v1
> *DQ: *1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKOs
> *Arena:* Twitter Itself.  (has this been done yet??)
> 
> somehow, you and your pokemon have gotten sucked into Twitter Itself! everyone is now a party sprite, standing in the middle of a vaguely cleared-out central hub where all the tweets are flying around to their destinations. the ground is flat and pokemon will be able to find their footing just fine, although they might be a little disoriented at all the tweets rushing about them.
> 
> this is an old version of twitter, so every post the trainers make will have to fit the old character limit of 140 characters (excluding the actual command string, because Twitter Itself understands those things). because twitter is not a functional platform, trick room is in play for the entire duration of this battle, and because twitter is an electronic platform electric terrain is happening for the entire duration of the battle.
> 
> because this is twitter, tweets other than trainers' commands are getting posted, and they're flying about everywhere! these tweets are shaped like paper airplanes, and all are certainly steady enough for a party sprite to ride on, provided they can jump onto one with trick room happening and all that. because this is social media, the tweets are also responsive to pokemon energy, and will be rallied if a pokemon needs to summon something for a move - you could totally have a surf of tweets, or a rock throw, or whatever. there's no way to change the weather, though.
> 
> every round, there's a chance that a tweet will do something! a tweet first has to make contact with a pokemon, though, and this frequency is left to the discretion of the ref because i have no real idea of how large or small chances are.
> all tweet contact chance/effects will happen at the end of the round, because this is when i think pokemon are paying the least attention. upon contact, tweets can divulge their message to the pokemon. this message can be any sound-based move. these moves are not affected by the damage cap, because this is twitter and the moves do damage to your soul itself - i mean, to your energy instead! so pokemon will have to be careful about that.
> 
> trainers can also (and do) write tweets to the opposing trainer, which will allow them to limit the trainer's next commands in a strictly flavorish way; they may not expressly forbid specific moves or move types, but they can specify that the commands have to, like, rhyme or something. the trainer that commands second in the round will post this tweet-restriction (also in the form of a tweet!!!) before the other trainer commands for that round.
> if the trainer does not comply with the tweet, they will be attacked by a flood of negatively minded suburban soccer moms' opinions, and their pokemon will have a hard time understanding their next commands - again, at a chance set at the discretion of the ref, which should be a chance high enough to be amusing but low enough to not be frustrating. when pokemon are confused by a tweet, they'll just stand around looking confused, and probably get hit by a tweet if it's the end of the round.
> 
> *tl;dr*
> we fight in Twitter Itself.
> electric terrain is happening.
> trick room is happening.
> no weather changes. (clear weather throughout.)
> your command flavor has to be 140 characters or less (your command string doesn't count towards this).
> tweets are shaped like paper airplanes, but are much sturdier and can definitely hold a pokemon.
> tweets are flying around everywhere and can crash into a pokemon.
> crashing can happen at the end of each round.
> upon crash, your pokemon is hit by one randomized sound move.
> if the move is damaging, it does that percent of damage to your pokemon's energy, not hp.
> every round before commands are posted, the trainer that will command second posts a flavor restriction on commands for that round.
> if you don't write your command flavor to fit, your pokemon's actions on the next round each have a small failure chance.


*sanderidge's active squad*

 *Silverdust Patch* the male Cinccino <Technician>
 *Pipsnap* the female Prinplup <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Morei Rice Candy* the female Sandslash <Sand Veil> @ Passho Berry
 *Soulbat* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Yache Berry
 *Zan* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Eviolite
 *Dreamling* the female Abra <Magic Guard> @ Link Cable
 *Twinkletoes* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Amulet Coin
 *sea fluff* the female Seel <Thick Fat>
 *ice cream sundae kid* the female Sandshrew (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak> @ Ice Stone
 *Triangle* the female Togedemaru <Iron Barbs>


*Eifie's active squad*

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo* the female Sliggoo <Gooey> @ Shell Bell
 *Siradhan* the male Natu <Early Bird> @ Kee Berry
 *topping percentage* the male Paras <Dry Skin> @ Weakness Policy
 *Scuttlebutt* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Lucky Egg
 *Buckwheat* the male Skiddo <Sap Sipper> @ Leftovers
 *Super Smile Tomato* the female Darumaka <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
 *Indyelle* the female Phanpy <Pickup> @ Air Balloon
 *Vera* the female Munna <Forewarn> @ Moon Stone
 *Gooch* the male Gulpin <Sticky Hold> @ Eviolite
 *plant guy* the male Corphish <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg


[brokenurl=brokenhttp://www.prankmenot.com/][brokenimg]brokenhttp://www.prankmenot.com/images/30-12-2017/9B5Hqw.png[/img][/url]​


----------



## Eifie

brb, making a twitter

edit: a) I have now realized that that was not a real twitter; b) I will save it for when I am actually supposed to be tweeting.

Let's go, *Indyelle*!


----------



## sanderidge

highkey gonna go for evolutions. shame? what's that? 

*dreamling*, do your best!


----------



## Eifie

[broken tweet: idk something about tweeting about dril]

Resource if unfamiliar with dril; dril's non-retweet tweets only; you can also get lots from googling "best dril tweets" or something.


----------



## sanderidge

_(here lies the ghost of a very old tweet.)_





*barrier ~ taunt ~ dazzling gleam*


----------



## Eifie

*Knock Off ~ Knock Off ~ Knock Off*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round One*

*sanderidge* (O)

*Dreamling* the female Abra
*Speed*: Base 90
*Ability*: Magic Guard
(Protects against damage not directly caused by a move.)
*Item*: Link Cable
(Grants the holder Trace in addition to all other abilities. Helps certain Pokémon evolve.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Pretty relaxed, given the weird room situation. 
*Commands*:  Barrier ~ Taunt ~ Dazzling Gleam

*Eifie* (O)

*Indyelle* the female Phanpy
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Pickup
(Picks up other Pokémon's held items after they use them up or Fling them.)
*Item*: Air Balloon
(Protects against Ground-type moves. Pops once the holder has taken direct damage.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: A little uneasy because she's not used to floating and now there's things flying everywhere and the room is distorted?? _Hovering._
*Commands*:  Knock Off ~ Knock Off ~ Knock Off

-----

whats with this messed up room... everything is upside down & the phanpy is hovering cause its got some kind of air Balloon... the abra looks pretty ready to go, looks like it's done this before? things look a little broken in here and actually dont ask me which way is up Cause it could be either. the pokemon look kind of squished and 2D but anyway, there's lots of posts going around and make sure to duck when you need to so you dont get hit with a tweet. theyre kind of everywhere in here.."friendly reminder not to commit any Crimes in 2018" says a sign next to the ref but lol okay anyway we're gonna hit some things in here

indyelle shouldnt be able to move first, but she doesbecause of the weird room. she swings her tiny trunk at dreamling... it connects with a loud _thwack_. euauh! that hurt her trunk as well as dreamlings face. horrible scene... dremling backs away shrieking an expletive & she doesnt even realize that she dropped her link cable. sorry, sorry! says the phanpy.. but she doesn't think that she did what she meant to, what was supposed to be removed?

no. says dreamling, and she whips up this clear wall that somehow connects to the ground and covers the abra?? but it looks pretty solid

okay, says indeylle, maybe it was the magic guard because there's nothing else there.. (she didn't see the Link cable fall either..) she swings her trunk at the abra again and god that's gotta hurt. Sorry! im sorry. Im trying to remove it, she says, kind of both to abra and to her trainer. tho it doesnt look like it hurt as much, because of the barrier...

well dreamling isnt too happy about this continued assault on her so she starts to say some stuff too. "you are a pathetic, frail follower and the more i think about it , i just dont think you can do it" says dreamling, and indyelle is not having any of it, shes more like "some fool's just need to be knocked the crap out of" and prances around a little (her feet still are in the air because she has that balloon Item and it looks a little funny even though shes rage.. she tried to be so nice) but she is done moving this action anyway so it'll have to wait

anyway indyelle figures she better keep trying because you konw what they say..if you fail constantly, and you do other bad things. "You will get $1,000,000 soon." *SMACK* she hits dreamling again and the abra goes spinning backwards and damn, didn't that work yet?? indyelle's starting to get frustrated, and a little panicy - "Im SORRY okay, i was wrong on this one, i don't know why its not working"

dreamling kind of figures maybe indyelle isn't getting it so she'll try to help out a bit.. "how embarrassing" says the abra as she gathers up a big container of glittery light and _ssshhhh-BAM_ this big blast of fairy light crashes into the phanpy. this hurts a lot and suddenly indyelle crashes back to the floor because the Item it was carrying got destroyed by the light beam. crap

now that the pokemon are done moving for a second, the messages are still kind of everywhere. Stand Your Ground and don't get hit by one but *FWOOSH* that one came really close but no. no one got hit.

-----

*sanderidge* (O)

*Dreamling* the female Abra
*Speed*: Base 90
*Ability*: Magic Guard
(Protects against damage not directly caused by a move.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: FIGHT ME _+2 Defense. Link Cable Knocked Off. _
*Used*: Barrier ~ Taunt ~ Dazzling Gleam

*Eifie* (O)

*Indyelle* the female Phanpy
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Pickup
(Picks up other Pokémon's held items after they use them up or Fling them.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 92%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Sorry, Im sorry!! _Balloon popped. Taunted. Can't use non-damaging moves (1 action remaining). _
*Used*: Knock Off ~ Knock Off ~ Knock Off
​*Arena Status*

Trick Room is in effect. 
Electric Terrain is in effect.
A Link Cable has twisted away from the battlers and is now embedding itself into a tweet. Where will it lead...?
The sad pieces of the popped Air Balloon are floating away, watching the tweets fly by without it. 



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

[*]Speed order: Dreamling (90) > Phanpy (40). BUT TRICK ROOM IS IN EFFECT SO THIS GETS SWITCHED 
Dreamling's Link Cable Traces Indyelle's Pickup.

Action One Attempts
Indyelle uses Knock Off.
Dreamling uses Barrier.

Indyelle's pre-action status: _Hovering._
Indyelle uses Knock Off.
Energy (Indyelle): (65*1.5=97.5/20)% = 4.875% round up = 5%
Damage (Dreamling): 9.75% x 1.5 (Dark to Psychic) = 14.625% round down = 14%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 78, no CH
Dreamling's post-action status: _Link Cable Knocked Off._
Indyelle's post-action status: _Hovering._
Indyelle's Energy: 100% - 5% = 95%
Dreamling's Health: 100% - 14% = 86%

Dreamling's pre-action status: _Link Cable Knocked Off._
Dreamling uses Barrier.  
Energy (Dreamling): 2%
Accuracy: n/a
Dreamling's post-action status: _+2 Defense. Link Cable Knocked Off._
Dreamling's Energy: 100% - 2% = 98%


*Action Two*

[*]Speed order: Dreamling (90) > Indyelle (40). BUT TRICK ROOM IS IN EFFECT SO THIS GETS SWITCHED

Action Two Attempts
Indyelle uses Knock Off. 
Dreamling uses Taunt. 

Indyelle's pre-action status: _Hovering._
Indyelle uses Knock Off.
Energy (Indyelle): (65/20)% = 3.25% round up = 4%
Damage (Dreamling): 6.5% - 2% (+2 Defense) = 4.5% x 1.5 (Dark to Psychic) = 6.75% round down = 6%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 62, no CH
Dreamling's post-action status: _+2 Defense. Link Cable Knocked Off._
Indyelle's post-action status: _Hovering._
Indyelle's Energy: 95% - 4% = 91%
Dreamling's Health: 86% - 6% = 80%

Dreamling's pre-action status: _+2 Defense. Link Cable Knocked Off. _
Dreamling uses Taunt. 
Energy (Dreamling): 4%
Accuracy: 100%
Indyelle's post-action status: _Hovering. Taunted. Can't use non-damaging moves (3 actions remaining)._
Dreamling's post-action status: _+2 Defense. Link Cable Knocked Off. _
Dreamling's Energy: 98% - 4% = 94%

*Action Three*

[*]Speed order: Dreamling (90) > Indyelle (40). BUT TRICK ROOM IS IN EFFECT SO THIS GETS SWITCHED

Action Three Attempts
Indyelle uses Knock Off. 
Dreamling uses Dazzling Gleam.

Indyelle's pre-action status: _Taunted. Can't use non-damaging moves (2 actions remaining). _
Indyelle uses Knock Off.
Energy (Indyelle): (65/20)% = 3.25% round up = 4%
Damage (Dreamling): 6.5% -2% (+2 Defense) = 4.5% x 1.5 (Dark to Psychic) = 6.75% round down = 6%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 56, no CH
Indyelle's post-action status: _Taunted. Can't use non-damaging moves (1 action remaining). _
Indyelle's Energy: 91% - 4% = 87%
Dreamling's Health: 80% - 6% = 74%

Dreamling's pre-action status: _+2 Defense. Link Cable Knocked Off._
Dreamling uses Dazzling Gleam. 
Energy (Dreamling): (80/20)% = 4%
Accuracy: 100%
Damage (Indyelle): 8%
Dreamling's post-action status: _+2 Defense. Link Cable Knocked Off. _
Indyelle's post-action status: _Balloon popped. Taunted. Can't use non-damaging moves (1 action remaining). _
Dreamling's Energy: 94% - 4% = 90%
Indyelle's Health: 100% - 8% = 92%

*End of Round Twitter Effects*

Tweet @Dreamling:
Accuracy: 50% (roll ≤ 50 for hit): rolled 85, missed   
Move: (roll 1-26 for move): rolled n/a 

Tweet @Indyelle:
Accuracy: 50% (roll ≤ 50 for hit): rolled 72, missed 
Move: (roll 1-26 for move): rolled n/a



*Notes*:


god this hurt to write, it would be great if we could have a theme with better grammar/punctuation/capitalization next time! XD
Some pieces/phrases of this are lifted directly from dril's tweets
Because dril seems to tweet a lot, I went with a 50% chance this round of getting hit with a tweet. I'm using this list for randomizing sound based moves. Neither Pokemon got hit with a move this time.
Indyelle knocked off Dreamling's Link Cable in action 1, removing Dreamling's Trace/Pickup ability. 
Dreamling popped Indyelle's Air Balloon in action 3, removing Indyelle's Levitate ability. 
I got so distracted by trying to write like this that I don't remember if there were any other important things to bring up!
As always, if you see any mistakes or things that I overlooked (especially arena features that I may have missed!) please let me know!

[brokenurl=brokenhttp://www.prankmenot.com/][brokenimg]brokenhttp://www.prankmenot.com/images/02-01-2018/f3ZlmJ.png[/img][/url]​


----------



## sanderidge

_(how did u remember the theme for this. i didn't remember the theme for this. here lies the ghost of a broken tweet.)_


----------



## Eifie

sob this was too hard

[broken tweet: idk some really shitty pokemon puns]

*Headbutt ~ Earthquake / Focus Energy ~ Rock Slide / Focus Energy*


----------



## sanderidge

i tried to make it fit but then i don't know if it worked

_(here lies the ghost of a broken tweet)_

*counter ~ counter ~ curse*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Two*

*sanderidge* (O)

*Dreamling* the female Abra
*Speed*: Base 90
*Ability*: Magic Guard
(Protects against damage not directly caused by a move.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: FIGHT ME _+2 Defense. Link Cable Knocked Off._
*Commands*: counter ~ counter ~ curse

*Eifie* (O)

*Indyelle* the female Phanpy
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Pickup
(Picks up other Pokémon's held items after they use them up or Fling them.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 92%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Sorry, Im sorry!! _Balloon popped. Taunted. Can't use non-damaging moves (1 action remaining). _
*Commands*: Headbutt ~ Earthquake / Focus Energy ~ Rock Slide / Focus Energy

-----






















-----

*sanderidge* (O)

*Dreamling* the female Abra
*Speed*: Base 90 (60, -1 Speed)
*Ability*: Magic Guard
(Protects against damage not directly caused by a move.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 59%
*Status*: There's got to be some scandals about Indyelle I can dig up… _+3 Defense, +1 Attack, -1 Speed_
*Used*: Counter ~ Counter ~ Curse

*Eifie* (O)

*Indyelle* the female Phanpy
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Pickup
(Picks up other Pokémon's held items after they use them up or Fling them.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: I've got Twitter in the palm of my hand! >:D _No longer Taunted._
*Used*: Headbutt ~ Earthquake ~ Rock Slide
​
*Arena Status*

Trick Room is in effect.
Electric Terrain is in effect.
The Link Cable somehow made an upcycler's tweet show up in a birthday party planner's feed. #DIY 
The popped Air Balloon pieces floated past a songwriter and a D&D DM. Both used it as inspiration for their next project. 



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Speed Order: Dreamling (90) > Indyelle (40)

Action One Attempts
Dreamling uses Counter (-5 priority)
Indyelle uses Headbutt

Action One Calcs
Dreamling's pre-action status: FIGHT ME _+2 Defense. Link Cable Knocked Off._
Indyelle's pre-action status: Sorry, Im sorry!! _Balloon popped. Taunted. Can't use non-damaging moves (1 action remaining). _

From database: Attacks still move according to priority, so I'm treating this as Indyelle uses Headbutt, THEN Dreamling uses Counter. 
From Bulbapedia: Individual [move] brackets are still maintained.https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Trick_Room_(move)

Indyelle uses Headbutt. Normal, physical, BP 70, BE 5
Energy (Indyelle)5=ROUNDUP(70/20,0)+1
Damage (Dreamling)5=ROUNDDOWN(7-2,0)
Flinch (roll ≤ 30 for flinch)rolled 96, no flinch
Critical Hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit)rolled 60, no critical hit
Indyelle's Energy: 82
Dreamling's Health: 69

Dreamling uses Counter. 
Energy (Dreamling)5
Damage (Indyelle)10
Critical Hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit)rolled 31, no critical hit
Dreamling's Energy: 85
Indyelle's Health: 82

Action One Results

Dreamling's post-action status: +2 Defense.
Indyelle's post-action status: No longer Taunted.


*Action Two*

Speed Order: Dreamling (90) > Indyelle (40)

Action Two Attempts
Dreamling uses Counter (-5 priority)
Indyelle uses Earthquake

Note from Eif on what the conditionals meant since who knows now: "focus energy was probably if they're protecting"

Action Two Calcs
Dreamling's pre-action status: +2 Defense.
Indyelle's pre-action status: No longer Taunted.

Indyelle uses Earthquake. Ground, physical, BP 100, BE 6
Energy (Indyelle)5=ROUNDUP((100+20)/20,0)-1
Damage (Dreamling)10=ROUNDDOWN((100/10)+(10/4)-2,0)

Critical Hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit)rolled 97, no critical hit
Indyelle's Energy: 77
Dreamling's Health: 59

Dreamling uses Counter. 
Energy (Dreamling)10
Damage (Indyelle)20
Critical Hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit)rolled 29, no critical hit
Dreamling's Energy: 75
Indyelle's Health: 62

Action Two Results

Dreamling's post-action status: +2 Defense
Indyelle's post-action status: No longer Taunted.


*Action Three*

Speed Order: Dreamling (90) > Indyelle (40)

Action Three Attempts
Indyelle uses Rock Slide
Dreamling uses Curse

Action Three Calcs
Dreamling's pre-action status: +2 Defense
Indyelle's pre-action status: No longer Taunted.

Indyelle uses Rock Slide. Rock, physical, BP 75, BE 5
Energy (Indyelle)5=ROUNDUP((75)/20,0)+1
Damage (Dreamling)9=ROUNDDOWN((75/10)-2+(7.5*0.5),0)
Flinch (roll ≤ 30 for flinch)rolled 63, no flinch
Critical Hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit)rolled 1, critical hit!
Indyelle's Energy: 63
Dreamling's Health: 50

Dreamling uses Curse. 
Energy (Dreamling)2
Damage (Indyelle)0

Dreamling's Energy: 59
Indyelle's Health: 62

Action Three Results

Dreamling's post-action status: +3 Defense, +1 Attack, -1 Speed
Indyelle's post-action status: No longer Taunted.

*End of Round Twitter Effects*

Tweet @Dreamling:
Accuracy: 50% (roll ≤ 50 for hit): rolled 20, hit   
Move: (roll 1-30 for move): rolled 1 = Boomburst
Energy (Dreamling) 14%

Tweet @Indyelle:
Accuracy: 50% (roll ≤ 50 for hit): rolled 41, hit 
Move: (roll 1-30 for move): rolled 2 = Bug Buzz
Energy (Indyelle) 9%



*Notes:*

Oh my god it's been over two years! In the interest of Actually Reffing This Battle, I didn't really check things over too much, so please let me know if you see any mistakes! 
Unfortunately all our tweets are gone :( I can't remember what this round's theme was so I tweeted it! Because that's on-theme! And it's fun…
Speaking of, here's a new generator! https://www.tweetgen.com/create/tweet.html Look, this one lets you set comments and retweets and likes… wow. Also I'd recommend saving the image and uploading it instead of hotlinking it, since that didn't work well for us haha.
Indyelle's Rock Slide was a critical hit. 
I reffed Dreamling's speed drop as -30 points since apparently the games ref -1 Speed as 2/3 speed. 
I THINK I reffed all the priority and Trick Room things right. Let me know if I didn't.
Random end-of-round Twitter effects: I used 50% accuracy again because it was leftover from the previous action and I didn't realize it was specifically chosen for flavor, lol. I'll change it appropriately next round? I'm also using this list for randomizing sound based moves. And dammit, they added 4 sound-based moves since round 1, so it's out of 30 moves instead of 26 now. Aaaand I forgot about this until after I'd written the tweet flavor text, so it's not included haha. Next time. Dreamling got hit with Boomburst and Indyelle got hit with Bug Buzz. 
Me: Did I just… never give turn orders in this battle? Also me: Oh no, it was in the tweet…
@Eifie picks a theme, then @sanderidge commands, then @Eifie commands.


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> [broken tweet]
> 
> *Knock Off ~ Knock Off ~ Knock Off*


Keldeo. You can't even see the image in this post. Why are you heart-eyes-emoji-ing it.

()


----------



## Eifie

god I didn't even remember half the mechanics of this battle. I thought it was specifically always dril tweets

I'll think of a theme someday


----------



## sanderidge

literally why did i make this arena so complex. ss i'm so sorry


----------



## Eifie

for your enjoyment, I have recreated the original tweet and edited it into the post you are all hearting anyway


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

sanderidge said:


> literally why did i make this arena so complex. ss i'm so sorry


It's so complex haha. But honestly it's really fun and cool that way :D And now that I remember how to ref, the next round will be quicker! 

(my record is two and a half years so it should be easy to beat)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> for your enjoyment, I have recreated the original tweet and edited it into the post you are all hearting anyway


you remember it!!! omg I'm so glad, that is fantastic and I feel good about hearting it now. 

sande do you remember any of yours? I don't sadly...


----------



## Eifie

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> for your enjoyment, I have recreated the original tweet and edited it into the post you are all hearting anyway
> 
> 
> 
> you remember it!!! omg I'm so glad, that is fantastic and I feel good about hearting it now.
> 
> sande do you remember any of yours? I don't sadly...
Click to expand...

of course I remember sorry i'm sorry i'm trying to remove it, I remade it into a meme in tv tropes mafia 2.5 years later


----------



## Eifie

SHIT i accidentally used PROPER GRAMMAR there isn't supposed to be apostrophe sorry im sorry im—


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> Sandstone-Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> for your enjoyment, I have recreated the original tweet and edited it into the post you are all hearting anyway
> 
> 
> 
> you remember it!!! omg I'm so glad, that is fantastic and I feel good about hearting it now.
> 
> sande do you remember any of yours? I don't sadly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course I remember sorry i'm sorry i'm trying to remove it, I remade it into a meme in tv tropes mafia 2.5 years later
Click to expand...

That's fantastic haha! 

Also it looks like the broken links are making this page "not fully secure" and won't let it stop loading, so I'm going to remove them from my original posts :O


----------



## sanderidge

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> for your enjoyment, I have recreated the original tweet and edited it into the post you are all hearting anyway
> 
> 
> 
> you remember it!!! omg I'm so glad, that is fantastic and I feel good about hearting it now.
> 
> sande do you remember any of yours? I don't sadly...
Click to expand...

i also remember sorry im sorry im trying to remove it!!!! i do not remember any of mine. they were not nearly that memorable


----------



## Eifie

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandstone-Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> for your enjoyment, I have recreated the original tweet and edited it into the post you are all hearting anyway
> 
> 
> 
> you remember it!!! omg I'm so glad, that is fantastic and I feel good about hearting it now.
> 
> sande do you remember any of yours? I don't sadly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course I remember sorry i'm sorry i'm trying to remove it, I remade it into a meme in tv tropes mafia 2.5 years later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fantastic haha!
> 
> Also it looks like the broken links are making this page "not fully secure" and won't let it stop loading, so I'm going to remove them from my original posts :O
Click to expand...

yeah it's really annoying, I'll remove mine too.


----------



## Eifie




----------



## sanderidge

Spoiler: large images

















*energy ball/calm mind ~ energy ball/calm mind ~ energy ball/calm mind*


----------



## Eifie

I do not plan on posting commands until a good tag yourself comes my way simply by chance


----------



## Eifie

@Keldeo


----------



## Eifie

(original meme)

*The Replacement (Substitute (15%)) ~ The Openwolf (Swagger) ~ wait and The Rager (Earth Power)*

(edited because actually I want Indyelle to wait for Dreamling to move before raging. pls accept)


----------



## Eifie

@Keldeo


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

lololol you tagged Keldeo but I’m pretty sure it’s my turn now. will look at this... soon*! 

*soon is a very loose definition of time and I chose that word on purpose


----------



## Eifie

I just like tagging @Keldeo in random threads for no reason.


----------

